# Where do I buy healthy fish?



## MySmallZoo (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey all!
So, I'm looking for a place where I can purchase some healthy fish. 
After I set up my "new" tank (an established tank, re-homed) and let it run for 10 days, I added some Cardinal tetras from a well known Big fish store. 
I ended up with Ich!

So, I've treated the Ich and it's been clear from my fish for 10 days. I'm starting to think again about adding a few more fish, but I don't want to take the chance of having to treat for Ich again (and lose 4 fish in the process). 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Depends on kind of fish you want. 
Forum members are good most of the time. 
I think for FW Mike @ Finatics in Mississauga is the best for healthy fish. 
He is known for cichlids but has lots of other kind of fish as well.


----------



## MySmallZoo (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Cichlidrookie!

I should have mentioned that I'm only looking for some peaceful community fish. 
Maybe few more cardinals....perhaps some platys or swordtails. 

I was thinking maybe a couple of angels, but I heard they can get aggressive.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

MySmallZoo said:


> Thanks Cichlidrookie!
> 
> I should have mentioned that I'm only looking for some peaceful community fish.
> Maybe few more cardinals....perhaps some platys or swordtails.
> ...


+1 on FINATICS. 
Mike stocks lots of community fish as well. 
I was in last week & he had 100's of cardinals too.


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

To be honest no fish shop can be 100% completely disease free.

Best you can do is observe the fishes behavior and the tank before purchasing. I agree finatics is the cleanest shop, but if youre looking for community and livebearers like platies, swordtails Id recommend Aquatic Kingdom and Mississauga Aquarium. Big als in brampton is also good, Id avoid the one in sauga.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you haven't been to Finatics, it's a must go to place. They specialize in cichlids but carry a wide selection of community fish as well. It's worth the drive and experience.


----------



## shum (May 9, 2006)

I bought four German blue rams from finatics two weeks ago and they all died within a week.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Just weighing in but are you doing any type of water testing ?

You may have a nitrite or nitrate spike going on which might explain the stress experienced by your fish (ie: ich) depending on what stage your cycle is in


----------



## MySmallZoo (Jul 18, 2008)

Bullet said:


> Just weighing in but are you doing any type of water testing ?
> 
> You may have a nitrite or nitrate spike going on which might explain the stress experienced by your fish (ie: ich) depending on what stage your cycle is in


I appreciate the thought! 
I have been testing the water throughout treatment. 
The tank came to me established, and nitrates/nitrates have always been within acceptable limits.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

shum said:


> I bought four German blue rams from finatics two weeks ago and they all died within a week.


_Mikrogeophagus ramirezi or German Blue Ram is not a beginner fish. _

Requires higher temps 25°-30°C/78°-86°F, soft water with a pH of 5-6.5. 
Some have had success is slightly hard water up to 7pH, but for the most part this is an advanced aquarist fish.

*Here's 2 great articles on Ram Cichlids*

Electric Blue Ram Cichlid

German Blue Ram Cichlid

MySmallZoo, sounds like you're doing it right. Try the recommended LFS's mentioned here, have fun & enjoy.

Cardinal season is now, so get 'em when they're around.

All new fish go through adjustments into new environments. I always slowly drip my water into the new fish water, eventually replacing it entirely. This can be done in the bag or a separate bucket.

The only other advise: Quarantine all new fish just in case, before putting in your show tank to avoid greater losses with existing fish.


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

+1 with scott - Ive bought German rams from Mike and theyve survived a long time (only rehomed after 6 months due to super aggression as he began to rip my angelfishes fins).

They certainly are very fragile and require minimum 1-3 hours accilimation. South american set up with driftwood, peat, and indian almond leaves will help with its longevity aswell.


----------

